# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Anabolic steroids for post shoulder surgery recovery?

## Ol_Wolf

The link below goes to an example of using Nandralone or decanoate for post shoulder surgery recovery.

5 Things To Know About Using Steroids For Recovering From Surgery - resources to assist in your health issues

I am currently dealing with a shoulder injury that will require surgery. I want to talk to the doctor about the possibility of using anabolic steroids for a healthier and quicker recovery. I was wondering if anyone knows of any other studies in this area or have any knowledge on this topic. I want to be able to push for it if it makes sense and at least have some medical backing on its use. Don't want to be doing it UGL and messing with the doctors work without his approval.

----------


## Cuz

Unless it’s a hrt specialist he’ll probably look at u and smile and so no. 

Unfortunately we have to take the Ug route i wish prescribed aas was just turn key but its not at least where i am. 

Seems like some guys use peptides like cjc1295 or ghrp possibly for healing. Deca is popular. It helps but its not a miracle drug by no means they will only aid slightly in healing from my experience.

----------


## Ol_Wolf

Well my doctor didn't say no, but said if I wanted to try any of it he had no problem with me doing it! Just have to buy my own through UGL.

I think I will hold off and do my TRT for recovery. Then once he gives me the go ahead I'll do my second cycle of Tren with test and maybe add in some Mast.

----------

